
Screenshot-sharing performance comparison (Dropbox is the slowest) - cpbotha
http://www.peterbe.com/plog/screenshot-sharing-performance-comparison
======
lwhalen
for non-critical stuff, I've had zero issues using imgur. Fast, reliable,
fire-and-forget, and of course free.

